# ABSCHLUSSPROJEKT Text einlesen Sprache ausgeben



## yosef (25. Jun 2007)

leute brauch unbedingt ein quellcode die mir text eingaben in sprache umwandelt also das mit dem speech komm überhaupt nicht weiter ich würde sehr dank bar sein wenn mir jemand helfen könnte ich mach das zum erstenmal so richtig 

Bitte um Hilfe dringend

vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## EOB (25. Jun 2007)

hast dus damit schon versucht?

grüße


----------



## yosef (25. Jun 2007)

ja hab ich aber komm nicht weit mein egnlisch ist nicht perfekt


----------



## EOB (26. Jun 2007)

dann erzähl doch mal, mit WAS du genau probleme hast. also was möchtest du machen und wo hängts bei dir? bei der installation der speech api, oder bei der nutzung, oder....?

grüße


----------



## yosef (26. Jun 2007)

ja genau bei der insatallation


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (26. Jun 2007)

Schau besser erstmal hier.


----------



## yosef (26. Jun 2007)

er birngt mir beim compilieren immer das er die packages nicht reinladen kann also die speech package, obwohl ich es in richtigen verzeichniss drin hab

ps: danke peacemaker für deinen nützlichen beitrag -_-


----------



## EOB (26. Jun 2007)

was für eine ide nutzt du?


----------



## yosef (26. Jun 2007)

sry da komm ich jetzt garnicht kla ? was meinst du mit ide?


----------



## EOB (26. Jun 2007)

IDE

sowas wie eclipse oder netbeans etc pp....es ist realtiv leicht, da jars einzubinden. ich nehme mal an, die speech sache liegt dir als mindestens ein jar vor?

grüße


----------



## yosef (26. Jun 2007)

ja, liegt als eine jar vor und zur ide in dem fall verwende ich ConText

nebenbei bemekt: danke das du so hilfsbereit bist 

und falls das dir nicht zu aufdringlich wird, hättest du vlt. icq oda msn? nur um das problem schneller von der welt zu schaffen 

einfach ne pm..danke


----------



## EOB (27. Jun 2007)

hast ne pm...


----------



## yosef (27. Jun 2007)

habs schon hinter mir hab ne 3 bekommen bin zufrieden danke für deine bemühungen


----------



## EOB (27. Jun 2007)

:toll:


----------

